# suspend2, Suspend to Disk, nvidia

## Finswimmer

Hi!

Wenn ich das mache, dann bleibt der Bildschirm an der Stelle, wo X gestartet werden sollte, hängen und der PC ist tod.

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1)
```

```
2.6.21-suspend2-r6
```

```
x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.11
```

Weiß jemand Rat, Firefly?  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## firefly

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Wenn ich das mache, dann bleibt der Bildschirm an der Stelle, wo X gestartet werden sollte, hängen und der PC ist tod.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Wie schon im anderen thread angedeutet, funktioniert bei mir suspend2disk mit suspend2 und nvidia-treiber. Das ganze funktioniert auf einem Laptop mit ner geforce4 go 32M grafikkarte und den 1.0.9639 treibern von nvidia. Da ich aber momentan nicht an meinem laptop rankomme kann ich nichts genaueres sagen.

Achja ist der rechner wirklich komplett tot? sprich du kannst nicht mehr per ssh darauf zugreifen oder, wenn konfiguriert, über den power button den rechner runterfahren.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich hab das nicht so oft gemacht. aber soweit ich das weiß ging gar nix mehr. Sogar die Magic Tasten gingen nicht mehr.

Aber ich werde nochmal nachher testen, mit den Stable Treibern.

Mal schauen.

Aber wenn du die genauen Infos posten könntest, wäre das super.

Achja: Kann man das irgendwie debuggen?

Hast du nvidia in der common.conf drin? In irgendeinem Kontext?

Tobi

----------

## firefly

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ich hab das nicht so oft gemacht. aber soweit ich das weiß ging gar nix mehr. Sogar die Magic Tasten gingen nicht mehr.
> 
> Aber ich werde nochmal nachher testen, mit den Stable Treibern.
> 
> Mal schauen.
> ...

 

das einzigste, was ich machen musste, war nvidia aus der blacklist zu nehmen (gilt nur für die 1.0.96xx treiber bei früheren waren noch ein paar hacks zu machen).

----------

## Finswimmer

Habe es nun mit deiner Version getestet.

Resultat:

WLan hat verrückt gespielt, nur 1 von 6 Paketen kam an.

Bildschirm blieb schwarz. auf vt1 umschalten ging nicht.

MagicRQ Tasten haben funktioniert.

Bei den Tests war ich nicht eingeloggt, sondern hatte nur KDM laufen.

Tobi

----------

## Max Steel

Muuss man bei sowas nicht den X komplett killen, also /etc/init.d/xdm stop ?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Muuss man bei sowas nicht den X komplett killen, also /etc/init.d/xdm stop ?

 

Dann wäre es Sinnlos, denn du willst ja alle Fenster etc weiterhin geöffnet haben beim nächsten Start.

Tobi

----------

## firefly

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Habe es nun mit deiner Version getestet.
> 
> Resultat:
> 
> WLan hat verrückt gespielt, nur 1 von 6 Paketen kam an.
> ...

 

dann ist der wlan-treiber noch nicht 100%ig suspend kompatible. Es sollte helfen, wenn du beim suspend das wlan-device ruterfährst und danach den wlan-treiber entlädst. beim resume wird einfach der treiber geladen, normalerweise sollte dann automatisch das init-script wieder gestartet werden.

Ach ja wegen nvidia ist mir was eingefallen und zwar habt nvidia etwas in ihrer README bezüglich suspend2 geschrieben:

 *Quote:*   

> If you enable ACPI S4 support via suspend2 patches, you will need to tweak the
> 
> Linux kernel such that it dynamically determines the amount of pages needed by
> 
> the drivers that will be suspended in the system. This is done by issuing the
> ...

 

----------

## Finswimmer

Ha, ich vergas zu erwähnen, dass mit nv alles geht.

Ich teste gleich mal die Sache mit den pages.

Tobi

----------

## Max Steel

Ne ich mein beim istallieren, und es wird bei KDE zumindest alles abgespeichert, deine ge[ffneten Fenster, alles.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Ne ich mein beim istallieren, und es wird bei KDE zumindest alles abgespeichert, deine ge[ffneten Fenster, alles.

 

Wenn du das ein bisschen genauer erklären könntest, ich weiß leider nicht, was ich machen soll, bzw wofür es gut ist.

@Firefly: Das mit den Pages hat auch nix gebracht.

Mich verwundert es nur, warum mein Wlan solche Probleme hat, sonst ging es auch.

Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass bein Laden von nvidia ein Problem entsteht, welches auch die anderen Module betrifft.

Tobi

----------

## manuels

lass es doch mal beim suspend2disk entladen und danach wieder laden

----------

## firefly

 *manuels wrote:*   

> lass es doch mal beim suspend2disk entladen und danach wieder laden

 

dann darf aber kein X laufen, welcher den nvidia treiber verwendet  :Wink: 

----------

## manuels

wie geht das denn? man kann doch nicht während einer X session den Treiber ändern, oder?   :Confused: 

----------

## firefly

 *manuels wrote:*   

> wie geht das denn? man kann doch nicht während einer X session den Treiber ändern, oder?  

 

noe aber bei mir macht das suspend2disk mit aktiven X+nvidia treiber keine probleme  :Smile: 

----------

## manuels

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *manuels wrote:*   wie geht das denn? man kann doch nicht während einer X session den Treiber ändern, oder?   
> 
> noe aber bei mir macht das suspend2disk mit aktiven X+nvidia treiber keine probleme 

 

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *manuels wrote:*   lass es doch mal beim suspend2disk entladen und danach wieder laden 
> 
> dann darf aber kein X laufen, welcher den nvidia treiber verwendet 

 

Hää??? Ich versteh hier nicht was du mir mitteilen willst?

Nvidia darf man nicht laden, du tust es aber doch?   :Confused: 

Oder ich bin zu blöde.

----------

## Finswimmer

Nein.

Firefly ist wohl hier einer der wenigen Glücklichen bei denen mit nvidia Treibern STD funktioniert.

Bei mir geht es zum Beispiel nicht, daher der Thread, und daher muss ich nv verwenden.

Tobi

----------

## manuels

und wieso ist er dann der Meinung, dass X11 mit Nvidia-Treiber während eines Suspends nicht laufen darf?

----------

## firefly

 *manuels wrote:*   

> und wieso ist er dann der Meinung, dass X11 mit Nvidia-Treiber während eines Suspends nicht laufen darf?

 

das bezog sich auf deinen hinweis das modul zu entladen, und ich dachte du meinst das nvidia kernel modul. Und das kann man nicht entladen wenn X mit dem nvidia-treiber läuft.

----------

## firefly

so hier ein paar infos über meine funktionierende suspend2 konfiguration für Suspend2Disk (C4)

Kernel:

2.6.22-suspend2 (suspend2 v 2.2.10)

Graka:

NVIDIA Geforce 4 Go 32M

nvidia-drivers version: 1.0.9639 ( versionen >= 1.0.97xx unterstützen die Grafikkarte nicht mehr)

suspend2 konfigurationen:

 *blacklisted-moduls wrote:*   

> #nvidia
> 
> acx100
> 
> acx_pci
> ...

 

 *common.conf wrote:*   

> Verbosity 0
> 
> LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log
> 
> LogVerbosity 1
> ...

 

 *suspend2.conf wrote:*   

> ### suspend2 (for Software Suspend 2)
> 
> UseSuspend2 yes
> 
> Reboot no
> ...

 

----------

## manuels

achso   :Idea:  , dann hat sich das geklärt

----------

## Finswimmer

Update: Mit Kernel 22 und den Stable 9639ern geht es auf meinem Lappi. Auch wenn es sehr langsam ist.

Nun teste ich auf meinem Hauptrechner: 22-r1 und 100.14.09 (denn die sind auch stable)

Tobi

EDIT: Hab nun die ganz Zeit rumprobiert. Aufm Hauptrechner schaffe ich es einfach nicht...

Aufm Lappi: 22-r1 als Kernel

 100.14.09 nvidia

Tobi

----------

## manuels

hab auch 22-r1 und 10.014.09 auf meinem Notebook.

Hier läuft auch gar nichts.

----------

## Finswimmer

So. Update:

nvidia: 100.14.11

2.6.21-suspend2-r6

Im Kernel agpgart komplett deaktiviert.

Nun geht es.

Habe noch den "schwarze Fenster" Fehler bei CF aber das ist nicht so schlimm.

Tobi

----------

